# X-Code et programmation système...



## Le_T (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !

Une foi de plus  je fait appel à la communauté sympathique de macGé.

Je suis actuellement élève ingénieur à l'ESISAR et j'ai des cours sur la programmation système UNIX.

Pour un TP, je doit codé un fichier C client et fichier C serveur afin de réalisé un programme de calcul. Le client envoi sont calcul au serveur qui doit  faire les calculs puis renvoyé le résultat au serveur.

J'ai réalisé le code des deux fichier mais je n'arrive pas a faire un exécutable pour chaque fichier .c et à les exécutés séparément afin de vérifier mon travail.

je vous joint une image de mon projet sous xcode, 




J'aimerai que quelqu'un m'aide a créer les deux executables car je galère depuis tout l'apres midi et je commence a perdre patience. 
J'ai du mal à cerner le fonctionnement de xcode si quelqu'un pouvai m'expliquer les bases ou alors connais un lien ou cela est expliquer, je serais ravi !

En fouinant sur le net, j'ai trouvé quelque choses mais aucune n'ont solutionnés mon problème. Ainsi, j'ai crée plusieurs cibles et plusieurs produit mais ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai toujours 1 seul executable, ici "server".

Je suis près a refaire un nouveau projet afin de repartir de zéro car je doute que je soit allé dans le bon sens en bidouillant à droite a gauche se projet.

Merci de votre aide !
Si vous souhaité plus de précision, demandé moi !


----------



## mickadedel (13 Décembre 2009)

Le_T a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Une fois de plus  je fais appel à la communauté sympathique de macGé.
> 
> ...



Le_T, en tant qu'élève ingénieur, je crois qu'il va falloir sérieusement travailler ton orthographe. C'est une catastrophe !
Sinon, je te suggère de lire la documentation. Va dans documentation, et tout en bas à gauche tu as Xcode help, tu vas ensuite dans la partie V : the build system => Target. Et là tu as un petit diagramme qui explique le fonctionnement. Evidemment, c'est en anglais...


----------



## Le_T (13 Décembre 2009)

Je m'excuse pour les fautes d'orthographes, j'essai de faire des effort, mais ça reste difficile. J'ai conscience que c'est honteux et que ce n'est pas digne d'un ingé.

Merci pour le conseil, je va lire cette doc et puis on verra bien . L'anglais ne me dérange pas du tout au contraire, ça m'entraine.

Sinon, en attendant vos réponses, j'ai installé un Ubuntu en machine virtuelle avec lequel je compile.
J'ai essayé de compiler avec gcc dans un terminal sur MacOS mais rien à faire, il trouve plein d'erreurs dans les fichier .h que l'appel (genre stdio.h, des choses basiques pourtant)
Aussi, j'utilise l'éditeur de texte Smultron qui est vraiment sympa je trouve.

Merci de ta réponse !
Encore désolé pour les fautes que j'ai du commettre.


----------



## mickadedel (13 Décembre 2009)

Re bonjour LeT,

j'ai essayé de faire un projet avec 2 cibles : tu as un popup menu qui te permet de choisir la cible que tu veux compiler. normalement , il te crée bien les 2 exécutables.

Attention à bien gérer les dépendances (tu cliques sur ta cible,=> Info et là il faut bien régler les paramètres : frameworks dont dépend ta cible, nom de l'exécutable .....)


----------



## Céroce (13 Décembre 2009)

Si tu ne veux pas t'embêter, crée simplement deux projets.


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai essayé de faire un projet avec deux cibles pour deux exécutables. Quand tu lances la seconde cible, Xcode te demande de stopper la première application. Est-ce bien ce que tu constates ?

Ce qui est bizarre dans ce comportement c'est que tu trouves dans la doc de Xcode un exemple avec un projet qui contient une application client et une application serveur. Toutefois il n'y a rien sur le fait de pouvoir lancer les deux applications simultanément. Serait-ce une régression de Xcode 3 ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Décembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> J'ai essayé de faire un projet avec deux cibles pour deux exécutables. Quand tu lances la seconde cible, Xcode te demande de stopper la première application. Est-ce bien ce que tu constates ?
> 
> Ce qui est bizarre dans ce comportement c'est que tu trouves dans la doc de Xcode un exemple avec un projet qui contient une application client et une application serveur. Toutefois il n'y a rien sur le fait de pouvoir lancer les deux applications simultanément. Serait-ce une régression de Xcode 3 ?



non, une console de debug n'est pas un term c'est tout saul une regression, on sort ses doigts de son cul et on ouvre son terminal et on execute depuis la, mais bon enfin ouvrir xcode pour ecrire 3 lignes ouverture socket port c'est vraiment etre un glandu, et aussi generalement on evite d'utiliser *shm mais bon c'est comme toujours a l'université il utilise et aprenne ce qui est deprecated et marqué d'un fer rouge depuis 20 ans sinon, j'imagine que c'est un style, mais il bon decouvrira bien assez tot la mort par tougua avec shm



*


----------



## ntx (15 Décembre 2009)

Et saurais-tu comment lancer l'appli sans debug, donc dans un bête terminal sans sortir de Xcode ? Avec Xcode 2 (voir même 3.0 ), il n'y avait pas de soucis, on lançait un run ou un debug. Depuis Xcode 3.1, je n'y arrive plus, il démarre toujours en debug et ça m'énerve profondément.


----------



## chombier (17 Décembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Et saurais-tu comment lancer l'appli sans debug, donc dans un bête terminal sans sortir de Xcode ? Avec Xcode 2 (voir même 3.0 ), il n'y avait pas de soucis, on lançait un run ou un debug. Depuis Xcode 3.1, je n'y arrive plus, il démarre toujours en debug et ça m'énerve profondément.


Tu cliques sur le bouton "Breakpoints" en haut de la fenêtre, et "Build and Debug" devient "Build and Run".


----------



## ntx (17 Décembre 2009)

chombier a dit:


> Tu cliques sur le bouton "Breakpoints" en haut de la fenêtre, et "Build and Debug" devient "Build and Run".


Sauf que chez moi que ce soit "Build & Run" ou "Build & Debug", le résultat est le même : le programme démarre en debug 

J'ai trouvé une option dans les préférences pour ne plus afficher la fenêtre du degugger, mais dans la console il reste des traces qui indiquent qu'on est dans debugger.


----------

